# Academy Sports and Outdoors



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

I took my GF and our 6 year old son to Academy Sports and Outdoors in Spartanburg,SC today,only to be ran off.I was then told by the manager that I was paranoid or was acting suspiciously.

Let me go back to the beginning.My son got out of school at 10:30am because his awards day end at that time.So we,my GF,son and I,decided to head over to Academy to look at camping and fishing gear for a trip this summer.We all went straight in and to use the restrooms before we looked around.When we came out there were store employees, and what I thought were customers, all around us.When we would move isle to isle or section to section,they seemed to move also.Ater about 10 minutes,my GF said she was going over to the clothing area.My son and I continued through the tackle section.The group that seemed to be following us suddenly parted.Half tailed my GF and the other half followed my son and I.We turned to go down and isle and a man came around the corner pushing an empty cart.He had an ear wig in but no cell phone, only a small 2way radio in his back pocket.I over heard him mumbling," I have the two in sight".After moving a few more times, and him following me,I pulled out my cell phone and called my GF in the clothing area.She said we needed to leave, now.I told her our son and I were gonna use the restroom before we made the trip home.Of course we weren't followed.The loss prevention guy radioed to the employees that we were heading to the restrooms and they relayed were we were at.I could hear them.They were saying it looks like the guy is getting nervous.I wasn't!I was getting angry and upset bad enough to use bad language around my 6 year old son.I didn't.I held it in because I don't confront people when my kids are with me.My son knew I was getting upset.He didn't beg to stay and browse like he usually does.We meet my GF up at the entrance.She said that she was followed, and the teenage boy wouldn't let her get more than 10 feet away.My son and I had the same experience.He even noticed it at 6 years old, and being distracted by fishing and boating gear.So you know it was getting bad when a 6 year old starts feeling unwelcome.We arrived at the store at 10:55 am,by 11:10 am we were ran off by paranoid loss prevention and security staff.My GF is a security officer and heads up a team where she works.She deals with the legal issues of the security team and she said that the actions of the staff could get us a nice settlement.I digress because I am not a sue happy person.Instead,I thought I would call the store manager and tell her of my experience.I described exactly what happen to all of us and told her that the plain dressed loss prevention officer scared my son.I described everything and everyone that followed us.It was 15 people in total.I spoke to her in a calm collected manner.Never once insulting her or her staff.She rudely kept breaking in on me while I was trying to tell her what happened.I could hear all the little, I don't believe you noises, she was making over the phone. I could almost see her rolling her eyes and making faces on the other end of the phone.She asked me what I expected her to do about it.I calmly told her that I would call a meeting with all the staff,explain the issue,and ask everyone to be a little more relaxed,not intrude on peoples personal space,don't make them feel guilty for browsing, don't make their children feel like they are doing something wrong,and about to get in trouble.The response I got was,"I believe you are paranoid or you were acting suspiciously".It came with the most smart a** hateful child like tone.After talking with my son and GF,we have decided not to return to that particular store.I thought about calling the corporate office,but I really have my doubts about it doing any good, considering the managers child like attitude.I absolutely refuse to be violated or have someone try to intimidate me in any place.OK rant over.Just needed a little vent time.Thanks for listening to me whine.Oh did I mention the manager hung up on me like a PO'd teenaged girlfriend?


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

I am a high strung person,but I try to teach my kids to be better than me.I have been in the retail industry also.I helped set up and open Dick's Sporting Goods in Westgate mall across the way from Academy.After a year and we were established well,they laid off or found ways to fire employees that made more than minimum wage.Then they restaffed with young high schoolers that had never had a job.A few people tried to sue.I was told that our store manager quit because of the lack of qualified employees.Our store specialized in golf,hunting,and fishing.Or so we were told.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would follow up with the Better Business Bureau and go ahead and call corporate and file a complaint. There's no reason to be treated that way by any means. I would also write a Letter to the Editor of The Greenville News - or contact one of their "action" teams to see if they can get the same response when they go in.

Now... had I been in your shoes and I noticed what was happening - here's how I would have played it out. As soon as I came out of the bathroom and noticed the people, I would have waited to see if they would have been following me around. If I noted that they were, I would suddenly get these little nervous twitches (like I would randomly shake like I had a cold chill... or that little chill you get when you get through peeing).. Then I would start talking to a dog that wasn't with me - like I was carrying him around on a leash. Then I would go to the end of one of the aisles, and kick the crap out of him and scold him for peeing on the merchandise. Then just start screaming little random ticks of non-hostile profanity in blurts (remember the girl from Deuce Bigalow that had turrets??)... I guarantee you they wouldn't come around you, but they'd probably call the cops - but what could they do?? You'd done nothing wrong and there was nothing they could prove. Then I would just tell the cops they were following me around and I decided I would give them something to watch.

But, you did the right thing man - especially with your son with you and I commend you for that. :beer: =D>


----------



## poolie (Jun 2, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I helped set up and open Dick's Sporting Goods in Westgate mall across the way from Academy.After a year and we were established well,they laid off or found ways to fire employees that made more than minimum wage.Then they restaffed with young high schoolers that had never had a job.A few people tried to sue.I was told that our store manager quit because of the lack of qualified employees.Our store specialized in golf,hunting,and fishing.Or so we were told.



That same business model worked well for Circuit City.... of wait I forgot, that bone-headed move was key to putting them in bankruptcy. If anyone was acting a little paranoid it sounds like they were.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 2, 2009)

I too would follow through with letting the company know about your feelings f what happened. Chances are if they were following you so were security cameras. And if corporate gets an eye full of that the smug manager might be on her way to Wendy's. There is absolutely no way anyone should be treated like that while shopping....


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

she probably was a teenager that didnt care. i could have some fun at that store :mrgreen: grabbing things off 1 isle and placing them on the other side of the store all day long


----------



## Zum (Jun 2, 2009)

15 people? Wow,were you going to rob a bank?

I had people(1-2 as far as I no) follow me before(especially around lures,etc)sometimes I talk right to them,letting them know I know who(what)they are and l tell them what I'm looking for,etc.It's there job,it's a shame they have to do it but some people have real sticky fingers and it's hard to tell the good from the bad.

Sorry you had a bad experience,sounds like maybe they need to be reminded that people can be customers to.

Maybe going into and out off bathrooms is considered suspicious by retailers and on their "on the lookout for" policy...maybe.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

Calling the corp office in a little while.Academy doesn't appear to be registered with the Spartanburg BBB or the Spartanburg CC.I have a problem with heightened awareness when I'm in public.When I was 15 a group of my friends and me went to Westgate Mall.One of the guys that was new to our group had problems with a guy from a group of black kids from another school.No one in our group was aware of the problem or what was about to happen.The group of black kids attacked us with mini baseball bats and hunting knives.Me being the smallest,I was some what protected by the bigger guys.When it was all over.The new guy was stabbed,a couple guys had their hands and fingers broke,and most had black eyes.All the black kids in the other group were wearing sweat pants under baggy jeans and thick parka type jackets over sweat shirts.They ran and got away.They were never caught.It was late march and most everyone was in sweat shirts and jeans.Wasn't no where close enough to cold to bundle up like they were.We think the new guy was using us to try and fight his battle.The black kids were probably contacted by the new kid to meet for the fight,but the rest of us had no clue what was going on.The new kid was a cast out from then on.We were banned from the mall and the mall started staffing their security teams with off duty city and county cops.Ever since this happened,I have been really aware of everything and everyone around me.

Anyway, I wasn't going to go to the media with the issue.Yesterday when I was all worked up over it I probably would have,if I had thought of it.i let you guys know what happens later when I call corporate.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

Zum said:


> Maybe going into and out off bathrooms is considered suspicious by retailers and on their "on the lookout for" policy...maybe.




I wanted to comment a little further on this.When we came in the store,we were all casual and talking among ourselves.I saw the usual staff.One person at the doors,cashier separating returns,people in each section tiding up,and a person posted at the hallway going to the restrooms.We had not been to the restroom since leaving home at 7:30 to go to my sons school for his awards day.We arrived at Academy at 10:50 inside at 10:55.No one ever acted strangely.On our last trip to the restroom,it was me and my son.We did the fast walk thing so we could hurry up and leave.No one should have even thought anything about this.Kids wait till the last minute to tell that they need to potty,so naturally you rush them to the restroom.If I was alone,I could probably understand their concern when I suddenly rushed off to the restroom.I do know a lot of thieves like to ditch products security packaging in the restrooms.With the clothing I was wearing I couldn't hide anything on me.you could even see my cell phone in my pocket.My son was wearing a tank top and gym shorts,and my GF was wearing a sleeveless T shirt,cargo style jean shorts,and no purse.So it's not like we could stuff product in our clothes.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 2, 2009)

i hope you give'm hell. theres plenty of good people out there that would love to take that managers place especially in these times. sounds like she doesnt deserve her job


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> i hope you give'm hell. theres plenty of good people out there that would love to take that managers place especially in these times. sounds like she doesnt deserve her job




Speaking on the manager,if she is the person I spoke to on the phone and the person I seen that appeared to be the manager in the store,she is roughly mid 40's.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone with kids almost always has to hit the bathrooms right away.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 3, 2009)

Mixed feelings on the corporate call.I talk to a customer rep that didn't know a lot about the buisness.Here's the short version of the conversation.

I told the rep that I wanted to file a complaint about the Spartanburg,SC store.

She took my complaint,as stated in this thread.

She also asked me about the stores condition when I went in.
It was in good condition.

She ask me if the employees with store shirts were busy.
I said,"Yes but with tidying.No one was asking if customers needed help.No one ever asked me if I needed help.Most would turn their back or not make direct eye contact, but always stayed very close to where I was."

Rep,"Thank you.That anwsers my next questions.If you were being served or acknowleged."

Rep,"Did you at any time feel uncomfortable or threatened?"
Yes, as stated in my complaint,my son and I felt like we were being treated like criminals.I also felt like I was going to be attacked by the loss prevention man.

Rep," Are you seeking compensation or free merchandise because of your bad experience?"
No.I am not.I do not want anything from and establishment that treats it's customers so bad.

Rep,"That's all the questions I have for now.Can I get your first and last name,along with your address and phone number?"
Yes.************************************

Rep,"Now,do you have any questions for me at this time?"
Yes.
Why is the store in my area not registered with the Better Business Bureau or the Chamber of Commerce?

Rep,"I am not sure.We maybe registered under a different company name and DBA (doing business as) Academy Sports and Outdoors."
Do you know of a different company that is in with Academy?
Rep,"I'm not sure.I will pass that question along to my supervisior."

Rep,"Do you have any more questions for me?"
Yes.What will happen to the rude manager and staff?
Rep,"I do not know."
Can you give me some passed examples of what has been done to satisfy a complaint?
Rep,"Yes.The district manager usually goes over store policy with the store manager and then the staff.Changes in staff are made accordingly.Also secret shoppers have been sent in at various times of the day and evening,and report back to an area rep."
That sounds like what I would expect from a large chain store.

Rep,"Anything else I can help you with today?"
No.I hope that store goes through some changes very quick.

Rep,"Thank you.Sorry for your troubles.Have a good day."
Thank you.Good bye.

That pretty much was it.I could tell she wasn't very knowledgeable and was reading from a computer.When I would ask a question she would get quite,I'd hear keyboard tapping,and then a droned out awnser.I feel less than satisfied,but maybe something good will come out of it.I haven't decided if I will return to that store,but it will take a while before I do.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 3, 2009)

What she did is something these types of accounts have set in place by insurance companies. I know our loss control guys have a few things they do for certain companies (like Home Depot). They aren't supposed to show any type of emotion or feelings to the caller, like show sympathy - they are supposed to remain pretty much monotone. 

So I know it sucks, but something will come out of it - they will probably send their own employees (from other stores) and pretty much do the same thing you did to see if the reaction goes through again with the employees. 
I don't think they do secret shoppers anymore though... and I'm not talking about just Academy - I don't think there is any store that does them, but I could be wrong.

You might end up getting some gift certificates in the mail or something... but don't hold your breath. You might just end up getting an apology letter from the store


----------

